# Two Michigan Pictorial Paper Label Meds



## Robby Raccoon (May 1, 2016)

As some of you may know, I'm specialising in paper-label bottles. Although these two are not from my town, one is from a neighbouring city and the other made wonderful advancements in the medical world for about a century before giving over control to larger corporations. Both are still partially to nearly full.

Parke, Davis, & Company formed in 1871 Detroit and operated as its own entity till 1970. It is now a subsidiary of Pfizer and had been the World's leading Pharmaceutical company. This is Pareira, N.F. AKA Pareira Brava-- a diuretic medicine. I'd date it to circa 1910.


This is now my third bottle from this company. Here is a pre-1920 Rhubarb Extract (and other listed ingredients) bottle from the Hazeltine & Perkins Drug Company, which formed in 1873 Grand Rapids. It came from the same place as the above one, so also circa 1910.


Since these pictures, I've done work on the H. & P. D. Co. bottle to free it of wax paper and fill in the holes on the label.
I've also sealed both to stop the incredibly strong scent from the Rhubarb one and to prevent leaks.


----------



## botlguy (May 2, 2016)

Over the years I've handled numerous labeled meds and find them to be very interesting. I could also have a large collection but I have to control myself.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 2, 2016)

I prefer them over just embossed bottles, but it's likely because I'm also a collector of books/postcards.


----------



## iggyworf (May 3, 2016)

Those are very cool! Love Michigan stuff as always.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 3, 2016)

Thank you, Iggy.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 3, 2016)

I prefer labeled bottles too.  Mostly because I can afford very rare local bottles when they have paper labels, but I cannot afford very rare local embossed bottles.  It seems like there's an almost infinite variety of labeled pharmacy bottles from my city.  Apart from one very prolific drug company, I don't remember ever coming across the same one twice.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 4, 2016)

Very true.


----------



## shmoo (May 9, 2016)

I was a graphic designer and I love the old fashioned artwork on bottles like these (boxes and tins too). Where is the best place to find label bottles like these... estate sales?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 9, 2016)

e-bay would likely be best. After that, other collectors you know. Then antique stores. Estate Sales may be near the bottom of the list.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 12, 2016)

Those are great labels, bear! I would say local estate sales produce the best and the least interesting of  local collectibles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 12, 2016)

Thanks, CreekWalker. I rarely find one that turns up something like this.
I found these in an antique shop that buys out small estates when they don't have enough for an estate sale.


----------



## RJ2 (May 12, 2016)

Those are two stunning bottles. Those labels are very sweet.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 12, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------

